# New to the site



## mav1319 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. My name is Michael Wimberly. I am the Junior Warden at Bowie Lodge #578 in Bowie, TX. I am really looking forward to meeting many new brothers here and sharing in the work we do.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Nov 21, 2011)

welcome brother!


----------



## Benton (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## khilles (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome brother


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Brother


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## cog41 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings.


----------



## Magi81 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Also new to site*

Coming in from lyttonsprings#487 dale tx, I trust this will be a great asset for our traveling men to fellowship!

Bro. Jesse


----------



## BEDickey (Nov 24, 2011)

*welcome*

Greetings and welcome, Brother!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

